# Roof And Slideout Rubber Seals



## bubstam (Mar 9, 2004)

I have a couple of questions







: (1) Is there something I should be putting on my roof of my TT to keep it in tip top shape, and (2) What should I put on the slideout black seals to keep them soft and new? Thanks for all your responses


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Just keep the roof clean and inspect it I would suddest Dicor products
They have cleaners and Roof Guard rubber roof uv protectant

As far as the rubber seal on the slide out
Use a rubber seal seal treatment to keep it soft and pliable so it does dry out and crack

Don


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Silicone Spray for all of the gaskets on the slide outs!

HootBob gave you the stuff for the roof.

Mike C


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

bubstam,

I use a slide out seal protectant from Camping World. It seems to do a great job of keeping the seals soft and pliable. They also have a silicone lube that you spray on the slide-out racks and gears to keep everything working smoothly.

As far as the roof is concerned, I have not done anything to mine yet, but should. I look forward to hearing from others as to what they use.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> As far as the roof is concerned, I have not done anything to mine yet, but should. I look forward to hearing from others as to what they use.


The folks that make ProtectAll wax also make a roof cleaner and protectant (2 step process).

It was easy to apply (sponge on, sponge of), and sure did a great job cleaning the roof.

Dicor also makes such products, but I had a hard time finding it locally. Besides, after such a great experience with ProtectAll wax, I figured I couldn't go wrong with their roof stuff.

Ed


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I also use the slide out lube from camping world on the slide out. I don't use anything on the roof except a scrub brush and water.

The main thing with the roof is to inspect the sealant around the roof fixtures and touch it up as necessary. Dicor lap sealant works great, I've use another brand and I didn't like it as much. The sealant will need more attention as the trailer ages, ours is 4 years old now and I need to touch up the sealant in places at least once, sometimes twice a year.

Don't ignore inspecting the roof, the sealant WILL crack and open up and it WILL leak if you don't stay on top of it.

Mike


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

When you all reseal an area, do you clean off the the old sealant first or just keep sealing over the old stuff?

Thanks
Bill


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

bill_pfaff said:


> When you all reseal an area, do you clean off the the old sealant first or just keep sealing over the old stuff?
> 
> Thanks
> Bill


I remove any that is loose and leave the rest, it's pretty gummy stuff. It doesn't take much to reseal an area where it is cracked or opened up.

Make sure you clean it before resealing it. The roof info says not to use any petruleum based cleaners or solvents on the roof but I've found a rag dampened with a little naptha cleans the sealant very well and kind of softens it a little. Naptha is a pretty mild solvent, similar to mineral spirits, just flashes off a little quicker. I avoid getting it on the roof membrane itself but haven't had any problems with it softening the membrane when I've gotten some on it. If in doubt, don't do it or test a small area first.

Mike


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks Mike!


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

I use spray silicone too. Works great, and since it's a "dry" lube it doesn't attract dirt and grime.


----------

